# MV Oldenberg



## Chris Rogers (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi On a recent visit to Ilfracombe on the Balmoral I noticed the Oldenberg loading supplies and passengers for Lundy Island I know she is the islands supply vessel usually from Bideford. I wonder if any of you out there can give me any previous info of the vessel. Many thanks, Chris Rogers. PS still looking for the history of the very small sand dredger Mv Rhone which worked the Bristol Channel for many years.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*Oldenburg*

I am in the midst of updating my Scillonian Packet ships pages,
and Oldenburg served as a relief vessel in 1991, followed by Balmoral.
Oldenburg was built Bremen 1958 for DB Railways, twin screw MV 298t.
Bought by Lundy Company 1985. Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

ps : built by Rolandwerft


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Here seen at her trials:


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Hello mate,

The Oldenburg runs from either Bideford or Ilfracombe between Easter and October. The ports she runs to / from depends on the tidal conditions of the river at Bideford. Most days you depart from one and on the return you arrive at the other to get coached back to your original departure point.

As for the grand old girl herself - 

Built 1958, 288 tons, licensed to carry 267 passengers.

Website - www.lundyisland.co.uk

During the winter she usually lays up at Appledore, up the road from Bideford, next to the shipyard. 

If you contact the firm for info, you'll find that they're really nice people to have a chat to.! No call centre in Bangalore for this crew.!

Cheers,

Rushie


----------



## channelimages (Sep 28, 2007)

Oldenburg heading into Sharpnesss today for dry dock after 2 cruises of the G&S canal (Thursday and Sunday).


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Please advise who provides the Lundy Isle service whilst the Oldenburg is away in drydock?

Thanks, 
Angus.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*MV Oldenburg*

Pretty certain her relief master is a member of this site and posted only a few weeks back. Cannot recall his name.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Oldenburg (1958,294grt) was built for German Railways Harlesiel-Wangerooge service. In 1975 she was taken on charter by Warrings of Carolinsiel for trips across the Eems estuary. Warrings bought her in 1982 and she ran 'butter' cruises from Wilemshaven. Lundy Co purchased her in 1985 and have maintained her beautifully and improved her including new ***mins main engines.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

duquesa said:


> Pretty certain her relief master is a member of this site and posted only a few weeks back. Cannot recall his name.


See http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=29849&highlight=Lundy post #7


----------



## channelimages (Sep 28, 2007)

eriskay said:


> Please advise who provides the Lundy Isle service whilst the Oldenburg is away in drydock?
> 
> Thanks,
> Angus.


I understand they have a launch and also the services of helicopter. I have just heard her dry docking has been delayed and she will head back to North Devon after her cruise on Sunday.


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks for that - reason for asking is that my son leaves there in the next few days after serving a 6-7 month stint on Lundy with the Landmark Trust.

Thanks again !


----------

